# Erfahrungen mit Planet-Hosting?



## daddz (3. Juni 2005)

Hi...

ich bin durch Zufall auf den WebSpace-Anbieter Planet-Hosting gestoßen und muss sagen, das der Preis wirklich gut ist und auch die Leistung stimmt.
( Link: Planet-Hosting )
Nun wollt ich mal wissen, ob jemand von euch schon Erfahrungen mit diesem Hoster gemacht hat oder vielleicht auch noch einen besseren kennt.

Danke im vorraus!

greetz
daddz


----------



## Kidix (4. Juni 2005)

Besser oder Günstiger?


 Kidix


----------



## daddz (4. Juni 2005)

Also günstiger muss es nicht unbedingt sein...aber es könnte ja sein, dass es einen Hoster gibt, der zum ähnlichen Preis mehr bietet.

greetz
daddz


----------



## Andreas Späth (4. Juni 2005)

Aber hallöchen was sind dass den für Preise O_O
Da hab ich ja schon mehr Geld in das Faxen des Vetrages investiert als das die meisten Pakete kosten *g*

Würde mich auch interesieren ob da Jemand schon erfahrungen mit hat, und ich schau mal eben auf der Webhostlist ob da was über die steht


----------



## Tobias Menzel (4. Juni 2005)

Ich habe mir dort Webspace bestellt (für ~5 €/Monat ist das Angebot ganz ok, denke ich).

... ob die Server halten, was das Angebot verspricht, wird sich zeigen. Ich war bislang bei t-online (Geschwindigkeit/Verfügbarkeit eigentlich top), aber dort zahle ich in etwa das 5-fache bei vergleichbarer Leistung. oO

Gruß
.


----------



## daddz (4. Juni 2005)

Datic hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich habe mir dort Webspace bestellt (für ~5 €/Monat ist das Angebot ganz ok, denke ich).(...)


 Na dann bin ich mal auf dein Urteil gespannt! 


			
				DJ Teac hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Würde mich auch interesieren ob da Jemand schon erfahrungen mit hat, und ich schau mal eben auf der Webhostlist ob da was über die steht


 Würd mich auch mal interessieren was da über die steht!

greetz
daddz


----------



## Andreas Späth (4. Juni 2005)

Also negatives konnte ich bei der Webhostlist nirgends finden, sind aber auch nur 9 bewerten , oder 7?
Ich gebs zu ich hab nicht nachgezählt 

Und auf Datics Meinung freu ich mich auch schon 


Ich will zwar nicht den Hoster wechseln, aber bei den Preisen wäre das gut um einige kleinere Projekte auszulagern.
Ich muss die auch mal anschreiben ob man an den Paketen auch was verändern kann, oder ob das Fix ist ( so wie bei 1&1 ).


----------



## daddz (4. Juni 2005)

Die Bewertungen sprechen aber für sich! "Nur" 2 mal nicht volle Punktezahl!

greetz
daddz


----------



## Arne Buchwald (4. Juni 2005)

Spätestens bei Business-Plattformen oder aber dann, wenn du den zweiten Hoster-Wechsel und Ärger über Nicht-Freigabe von Domains hinter dir hast, ist der monatliche Preis nicht mehr das ausschlaggebende Kriterium.

Viele Grüße in die Runde,


----------



## Andreas Späth (4. Juni 2005)

Arne Buchwald hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Spätestens bei Business-Plattformen oder aber dann, wenn du den zweiten Hoster-Wechsel und Ärger über Nicht-Freigabe von Domains hinter dir hast, ist der monatliche Preis nicht mehr das ausschlaggebende Kriterium.


 
Da kann ich dir nur zustimmen, hab da auch schon sehr schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht.
Aber wie gesagt das wäre dann eh nur für meine Private Homepage und sowas, die wichtigen Sachen bleiben bei dem Hoster meines Vertrauens, auch wenn ich dort das 4 fache Zahle 
Und als Downloadmirror ist so etwas bestimmt auch nicht verkehrt


----------



## daddz (6. Juni 2005)

Ich habe jetzt noch einen Webhoster gefunden, der auch einen ganz netten Eindruck hinterlassen hat!
Erstmal Link: MW-Internet
Auf der Webhostlist liest man nur positives.  


			
				Arne Buchwald hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Spätestens bei Business-Plattformen oder aber dann, wenn du den zweiten Hoster-Wechsel und Ärger über Nicht-Freigabe von Domains hinter dir hast, ist der monatliche Preis nicht mehr das ausschlaggebende Kriterium.


Da muss man dir natürlich Recht geben. Aber für eine Private Seite ist so ein "billiger" Hoster doch ganz in Ordnung. 
Wenn ich jetzt z.B. was komerzielles hätte und etwas was so richtig wichtig ist wäre es natürlich klar, dass ich auf solche tollen Angebote wie bei dir eingehen würde. ;-] 
Aber für eine Private Seite ist das wie gesagt einfach zu teuer.

greetz
daddz


----------



## Tobias Menzel (6. Juni 2005)

Also.

Mein bisheriger Eindruck (nach 2 Tagen):

Paket (das kleinste im Business-Sektor) am Samstag bestellt, kurz darauf konnte ich mich im Admin-Bereich einloggen. Die gewählte Domain war noch nicht freigeschaltet, aber ich bekam über FTP Zugang und konnte eine Testseite hochladen.

Nach einigen Stunden war dann die Domain freigeschaltet (ich konnte die Testseite aufrufen), aber ich bekam keinen Zugang über FTP mehr (Fehlermeldung: Login incorrect). Im Adminbereich des Anbieters war die Domain zwar als freigeschaltet aufgelistet, wurde aber unter dem Punkt Domainrouting nicht mehr aufgeführt.

Heute Anruf bei der Technischen Hotline, Problem in 2 Sekunden gefixt (ich vermute, ich habe zu schnell nach der Anmeldung auf das Paket zugegriffen, wodurch die Software ins Stolpern kam - nicht 100% DAU-sicher  ).

Eindruck nach dem Gespräch mit der Hotline: kleiner junger Laden, fragt sich, wie lange er sich am Markt hält (ich habe eine 4-stellige Kundennummer, was nicht auf einen großen Kundenstamm schließen lässt), aber freundlich und (anscheinend) kompetenter als die Jungs beim rosa Riesen (was nicht viel heissen will).

Die Geschwindigkeit scheint ok zu sein; ich kann zumindest bei DSL1000 mit maximaler Rate herunterladen. Wie sich das (und die Verfügbarkeit) in Zukunft verhält, bleibt abzuwarten. (Ich verwende das Paket auch nur als Zweithoster)

Die sonstigen Daten und Zugriffsmöglichkeiten machen eigentlich einen guten Eindruck. Datenbanken soviel man nötig hat, PHP5, Perl usw., genügend Traffic und Speicherplatz; endlos Mailpostfächer, endlos Subdomains und alles was sonst noch fehlt lässt sich einzeln dazubestellen.

(Sub-)Domainrouting, eigene Fehlerseiten und Verzeichnisschutz lässt sich (für Anfänger sicher ganz nett) bequem über den Adminbereich regeln.

Der Adminbereich ist übersichtlich und bietet eigentlich alles was das Herz begehrt. Ganz ausgereift scheint mir die Software (s.o.) zwar nicht zu sein, aber bei den Preisen lässt sich eigentlich nicht meckern.

Natürlich ist das Angebot nicht mit einer individuellen Lösung beim Hoster der Vertrauens zu vergleichen, aber für zwischendurch sicher nicht unbedingt schlecht (wenn die in einem Jahr noch online sind.  ).

Gruß
.


----------



## daddz (6. Juni 2005)

Na das hört sich doch schonmal nicht schlecht an! 
Klar kann man das nicht mit dem Hoster des Vertauens vergleichen aber für kleinere Sachen ist es durchaus geeignet, wie du ja auch schon geschrieben hast.

greetz
daddz


----------



## daddz (16. Juni 2005)

Nochmal zu meiner Frage...hat jemand erfahrungen mit MW-Internet? (link siehe oben)
Denn das Angebot ist wirklich günstig und es scheint auch bis jetzt noch niemand Probleme gehabt zu haben...zumindest stehts so bei der WebHostList.

greetz
daddz


----------

